# Warning: Not for the faint of heart frog feeding



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoiQZ7Ob244
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzfZNxCiYCQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cje6TUa0cQ


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I never knew they ate pinkies let alone full blown mice XD I suppose thats one of the reasons I don't have one =X but in this country it's illegal to feed live food except insects to animals which in my opinion is a little silly because it what would naturally happen in the wild, you get better nutrients and a more active animal as it acctually hunts. People in the UK are that squeemish and that into animal rights that they have banned it =/ it's silly


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fairy said:


> I never knew they ate pinkies let alone full blown mice XD I suppose thats one of the reasons I don't have one =X but in this country it's illegal to feed live food except insects to animals which in my opinion is a little silly because it what would naturally happen in the wild, you get better nutrients and a more active animal as it acctually hunts. People in the UK are that squeemish and that into animal rights that they have banned it =/ it's silly


wow yeah that is really silly. in the wild the eat small rodents birds and things like that. not very active they dig a hole and pretty much sit until something passes by. mice are kind of an all in one meal for them because they contain calcium and everything they need but they can be sustained off of insects coated in calcium and vitamins but it will cost a lot in the long run especially having 4 and soon to be 5 lol. between all my animals i feed between 700-1,000 crickets a week. with pacmans its key just not to feed more than one mouse a month because their digestive systems cant handle all the bones and hair and everything.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I did not know they had a law for such a thing. Does it work that way with live brine shrimp too?


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

lol no just for live vert's, inverts you can feed as much as you want and no one makes a fuss lol .


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

where do you live that they have that law?

lol and thats why I couldnt keep a snake or any large lizards/frogs/toads. I love them but im not quite sure I could feed it a live mouse, especialy because ive wanted a pet mouse forever. lol


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I live in the UK, I would feed live food if it was necessary but I don't tend to buy pets that need them, 1 I don't have the room and 2 ¬_¬ my fiancée wouldn't let me XD.

*edit* Oh yea, and if you are wondering what we do feed our snakes and such like over here =/ they have pre-killed frozen pinkies/mice/rats ect. so not as nutritious.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fairy said:


> I live in the UK, I would feed live food if it was necessary but I don't tend to buy pets that need them, 1 I don't have the room and 2 ¬_¬ my fiancée wouldn't let me XD.
> 
> *edit* Oh yea, and if you are wondering what we do feed our snakes and such like over here =/ they have pre-killed frozen pinkies/mice/rats ect. so not as nutritious.


lol whats the difference between feeding live and frozen? either way the mice are killed somehow. i mean they might as well go out and ban all meat products as well. i dont take pleasure in feeding live animals but the way i see it is they suffer less than the cows or chickens that are slaughtered for us to eat! also i dont agree with feeding an animal that has been raised as a pet to another animal. only animals raised specificly for food. people come in here sometimes trying to buy our rabbits as snake food and i turn them down because or rabbits are always hand tamed we spend lots of time making them friendly and i dont want that time being wasted for it to end up as lunch.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

intense haha i never knew a frog did that haha i picture it with a long tounge eating flies haha but not a fan of feeding live animals to another even dead animals for that matter except for insects i can make them food haha


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> lol whats the difference between feeding live and frozen? either way the mice are killed somehow. i mean they might as well go out and ban all meat products as well. i dont take pleasure in feeding live animals but the way i see it is they suffer less than the cows or chickens that are slaughtered for us to eat! also i dont agree with feeding an animal that has been raised as a pet to another animal. only animals raised specificly for food. people come in here sometimes trying to buy our rabbits as snake food and i turn them down because or rabbits are always hand tamed we spend lots of time making them friendly and i dont want that time being wasted for it to end up as lunch.


totaly read cows as crows and was all 0_0.

Yeah we have frozen mice here as well for some reason I just figured they were included in the ban. Not sure why now that i think about it.

yeah i applied at a pet store a few years ago and they would do the same thing with their mice. They said their mice were meant to be sold as pets not food so if anyone would ever mention that they wanted them as feeders the store would do a x4 markup on the price or something like that to discourage them.


Ps: isnt a rabbit way more than your average snake would need? I mean my uncle has a meter and a half (or something like that) long ball python who lives perfectly happily off mice and the odd burgler


----------

